# Hello There



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 6, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone 

Well i was recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes a week ago. I see the diabetic nurse on the 13th where i have been told i will be going on Metformin and then given all the relevent information etc. I'm not completely new to this, well i am when it comes to myself but i have always known it would happen as it's been a big thing in my family for years. My late father had it for many years before he passed away last year. So i am educated to some extent. But now it has finally happened to myself, i'm not as calm as i thought i would be. 

I suffer with an anxiety disorder, so while the logical part of me is calm the little devil called anxiety is making me panic. I'm frightened, i will have to change so many things. I know i need to lose weight as i am overweight however exercise isn't easy for my due to having a hip disabilty. So that worries me alot. 

So i find myself here, looking for support and friendship with people in the same situation as myself. 

I look forward to hearing from you

Michelle


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2014)

Hello Mrs Mad, welcome to the forum. It's a shock however it happens and will take time for you to get used to. We've a lot of people on here who can help and support you as you find your feet so don't be afraid to ask any questions.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2014)

Hi Michelle, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but the good news is that diabetes is a condition that can be controlled well and doesn't need to cause you any problems. I would highly recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will all help you to understand how to tackle things. If you have any questions, please ask away, nothing is considered 'silly', so if it is confusing or confounding you, please let us know.


----------



## Redkite (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Michelle . Try not to be overwhelmed with the thought of all the changes you need to make - just take it one step at a time and you will get there


----------



## Copepod (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the boards, Mrs Mad Ronin.

To answer your point about exercise with a hip disability - when you see diabetes nurse next week, ask if your area has an "exercise on prescription" scheme. Some health areas or local councils have discounted schemes, so you could use swimming pool or gym more cheaply. Swimming especially might work for you, as it's always non weight bearing, and there's a range of strikes, plus option for deep water running, with a float to keep you upright, also non weight bearing. Ir cycling might be OK, depending on your hip. If you haven't cycled for a while, then ask your local council or local cycling campaign about cycling training or buddies, so you get to know your local cycle routes.


----------



## jalapino (May 6, 2014)

Yes welcome to the forum 

We all no how it feels at first....but it will sink in and things will get better....as stated even a turning point to improve some things in are life for the better.

There is such good support here so ask away!!!


----------



## Mark T (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Mrs Mad Ronin / Michelle


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to forum Michelle, you will find lots of people to help you on here, and we are a friendly lot


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome and the advice. All very much appreciated. 

I will certainly look into everything mentioned here. 

I'm preparing a list of questions for when i see the diabetic nurse. The one thing i have thought of is herbal teas. I know you have to seek advice from your care team when it comes to vitamins, so i was wondering if it's the same for herbal teas seen as some of them can be used for various things. Also cold and cough medicines. Oh and even heartburn stuff. I suppose alot of things will be limited now.


----------



## Em10 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Michelle, welcome to the forum, I was also recently diagnosed and have my first clinic appointment on 15th, this forum is a great help, lots of friendly people and good advice and support, Em x


----------



## jalapino (May 7, 2014)

[QUOTE=Mrs Mad Ronin;489764

I'm preparing a list of questions for when i see the diabetic nurse. 

Bang on!!! it really helps to jot things down as sometimes you can get overwhelmed with all the jargon they throw at you in such a short time, and obviously it is easy to forget things.

I would also ask the question about wanting to test your blood sugars with a meter.....you never no they might give you one 

If they were to give you a meter also ask for strips....it is worth a shot!!


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2014)

Welcome Mrs Mad to the forum.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 7, 2014)

Bang on!!! it really helps to jot things down as sometimes you can get overwhelmed with all the jargon they throw at you in such a short time, and obviously it is easy to forget things.

I would also ask the question about wanting to test your blood sugars with a meter.....you never no they might give you one 

If they were to give you a meter also ask for strips....it is worth a shot!! [/QUOTE]

I have written that down on my notepad so i can ask. Thank you very much


----------



## stephknits (May 8, 2014)

Welcome, Michelle, great idea to write down all your questions.  Otherwise I find the appointment is finished, I'm out the door and have forgotten to ask half the things I wanted to.  Mine you, as everyone has said,you can always ask the lovely people here.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 17, 2014)

Now things are calming down and i'm not so overwhelmed i can finally look around the site more. 

I have one more session on the education course and i have my metformin now. But i can't start it for another week as i need to increase my blood pressure tabs first. Then i have to slowly increase the metformin until my next appointment in 3 weeks. 

I picked up the book that was recommended by Gretchen Becker. I will start that in the next few days


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2014)

Good luck! You know where we are if you need us


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 17, 2014)

Yes, thank you so very much. 

I notice you live in the same place as myself


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Yes, thank you so very much.
> 
> I notice you live in the same place as myself



In that case you must try and get along to our Forum Meet in August!


----------



## jalapino (May 17, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Now things are calming down and i'm not so overwhelmed i can finally look around the site more.
> 
> I have one more session on the education course and i have my metformin now. But i can't start it for another week as i need to increase my blood pressure tabs first. Then i have to slowly increase the metformin until my next appointment in 3 weeks.
> 
> I picked up the book that was recommended by Gretchen Becker. I will start that in the next few days



Just remember that metformin can make you want to go to the toilet a lot at first, well it did for me!  so if you do get a funny tummy you no why! 

But it will pass....just make sure they give you the slow release metformin as this will also help.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 17, 2014)

Northerner said:


> In that case you must try and get along to our Forum Meet in August!



That sounds good. Will have to try and do that. I will hunt around for the details


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 17, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Just remember that metformin can make you want to go to the toilet a lot at first, well it did for me!  so if you do get a funny tummy you no why!
> 
> But it will pass....just make sure they give you the slow release metformin as this will also help.
> 
> Good Luck!!



Thank you, given that i suffer with IBS, i'm hoping it won't last too long


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> That sounds good. Will have to try and do that. I will hunt around for the details



It's on August 9th 

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=43340


----------



## jalapino (May 17, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Thank you, given that i suffer with IBS, i'm hoping it won't last too long



Oh dear...poor you ....well fingers crossed you will be ok


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 17, 2014)

Here is hoping but knowing my luck, i bet i will be bonding with the toilet for awhile. But i will ride it out and hopefully it will pass and settle down. Oh the joys i have to look forward to LOL


----------



## Fluffy Jo (May 18, 2014)

Hi Michelle and welcome x
I suffered with IBS for years but now after 6 months on Metformin I no longer have any symptoms and feel better than I have in years! I had an upset stomach for about 2 and a half weeks to start off with....but wasn't anything I wasn't pretty much used to if im honest because of the IBS...then suddenly it stopped and I haven't had a problem since! I hope its the same for you


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 18, 2014)

Fluffy Jo said:


> Hi Michelle and welcome x
> I suffered with IBS for years but now after 6 months on Metformin I no longer have any symptoms and feel better than I have in years! I had an upset stomach for about 2 and a half weeks to start off with....but wasn't anything I wasn't pretty much used to if im honest because of the IBS...then suddenly it stopped and I haven't had a problem since! I hope its the same for you



That is brilliant. I do hope that does the same with me then


----------



## pink (Jun 28, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> Well i was recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes a week ago. I see the diabetic nurse on the 13th where i have been told i will be going on Metformin and then given all the relevent information etc. I'm not completely new to this, well i am when it comes to myself but i have always known it would happen as it's been a big thing in my family for years. My late father had it for many years before he passed away last year. So i am educated to some extent. But now it has finally happened to myself, i'm not as calm as i thought i would be.
> 
> ...



yea me to just been diagnosed been feeling realy tired for years my brother has it but don't see him that much take care pink


----------

